# 12' Alumacraft (V-hull) Conversion



## manley09 (Jan 22, 2011)

First off just want to say this site is great. Finally started on my boat. My plan is to add a deck to the front and the back. *NEW PICS ADDED BELOW!!* *UPDATE!!! NEW MOD OF THIS BOAT:* https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25065

Here is some idea of how I want it to look like when I'm done.



Here is what I started with. All those little dots on the rivets are from the aluminum boat patch from cabelas I was using that to fix the leaks last summer. 



First thing I did was replace about 50 rivets that leaked pretty bad.



Then started to remove the bench seats.



Then I started building the framing out of some aluminum angle I had laying around.



Another view.



And finally a rough template of the front of the deck.



There's still a lot I have to do though. There is a big crack in the aluminum in the back end, going to have to get that welded.

I'll update again when I make more progress.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice boat :LOL2: It looks as your off to a great start


----------



## manley09 (May 16, 2011)

Ok So I got a lot of work done.
Here's what I've done.

The L brackets I put in I had to grind down the corners on them so it would lay flat. Then I went and bought this plywood


Cut the pieces to fit with a jig saw and then sealed it up with thompsons water seal. Used a cardboard template to trace it on the wood



Then Took it out on the water to see how stable it was. 



It is SUPER STABLE! No COG problems at all. Before when I had the bench seats in if you would stand on top of them it was extremely tippy. I made the deck about half the height of those benches and it turned out great.

Next I cut a storage hatch in the front and carpeted it. 


Put in some hinges!



And this is where I am at right now 



In the back the peice missing on the left side is going to be a flip up storage hatch. I had to recut that to make room for the carpet and reapplied thompsons water seal on it so it was drying at the time.

The gap in the middle is going to be filled in with a floor that is lower than the current deck. after that I just need to add my seats and other misc items and I'm in fishing heaven!


----------



## manley09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the seats installed and this is how it looks. Probably going to leave it like this throughout the summer and maybe add some other things in the winter. But I love it just like this. Works great.


----------



## BobbyBoucher (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job! No outboard? What kind of carpet did you use? Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking good - thanks for posting


----------



## manley09 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks guys  No I dont have an outboard yet, still trying to find a decent one, but most of the lakes I fish are small enough to get around with my trolling motor (50lb thrust). 

The carpet I used was from walmart. It's the stuff you get in the automotive department. It's for the inside of a car, but i thought it would be good enough for the deck. At $8 a roll I thought it was a great deal. I think I bought 2 or 3 of them. I dont have any problems with hooks getting stuck in the carpet either


----------



## BobbyBoucher (Jun 20, 2011)

I found two leaks, one in the transom where the previous owner installed his transducer. Only one bolt out of three leaks. The other is in the hull @ the center line. I can't really identify the exact location yet but with enough fishing trips I should be able to pinpoint it. A lot of trial and error might be needed. :wink: lol


----------



## spiderman0423 (Mar 24, 2012)

I considered removing my seats but that is where all the floatation is,still might remove my center seat to give it more openess and a place for me to mock up a cooler spot,I am in the process of getting my aluminum square tubing,buying a little at a time from a local salvage yard as it comes in,have weighed out the set up as it is with the wood and all combined it weighs 22 lbs.without decking which will be 1/4 ply,Looking good on yours.I to am looking for gas motor have a bow mount Evinrude TM and a Minkota 27 lb TM in the rear.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 26, 2012)

Great Job!!!!! =D> Now go catchem up


----------

